# Cups 2.0.1-r1 various problems (css, certificates, printers)

## Darknight

I've been trying cups 2.0.1-r1 and unfortunately I can't say it's working well for me.

First it's serving the css file with mime type application/x-csource instead of the proper one, this causes the css to be utterly ignored presenting a functioning but poor interface.

Second it's ignoring these lines in cups-files.conf

```
ServerCertificate ssl/2014.pem

ServerKey ssl/2014.key
```

It will self-generate new certificates in files called f.q.d.n.key and f.q.d.n.crt in /etc/cups/ssl, the only way to make it use the right files is to overwrite the self generated ones keeping their name intact.

Third, upon installation it butchers the printers.conf file, deleting the first entry for no apparent reason except it's the only printer with an ipp DeviceURI.

Has anyone stumbled upon these rather annoying problems?

----------

## jeremydc

I had some of the same issues; here are some workarounds I found:

1) The CSS rendering error is mime-type detection gone wrong and can be tricked into working. Remove the comment from the first line of /usr/share/cups/html/cups.css so the mime-type detection won't see it as application/x-csource anymore.

2) The SSL config has been moved from cupsd.conf into cups-files.conf, cut and paste your key config lines to that file. Examine your /var/log/cups/errors.log as other options have also moved and generate corresponding errors into that file as well.

----------

## Darknight

I appreciate you taking the time to reply however I have later discovered (but never reported) this much:

1) I had different mime type files in etc, I remember putting them there to address a specific problem several years ago, it appears they would break the current CUPS version. Removed them and it was fixed. Duh. Hopefully the old problem (which I don't remember at all) won't come back.

2) Yeah, i noticed, I WAS using that file for configuration but those lines were ignored. Since it was the easiest to solve, I just left the certificates with the names it likes and never tried to properly fix it.

3) Apparently with this version you HAVE to stop cups before installing the new version, something that had never been necessary. Not doing so will result in the mentioned butchering of printers.conf upon cups restart.

----------

